# It amazes me what people will throw away.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just went by my dads old boss and close friends house. I was walking around the farm looking for some loose barn wood for my next project and I seen laying there in the weeds a 55g tank, filter, t8 saltwater lights. I left the tank and the filter because I had no use for it. But I did take the coralife t8 lights. Got home cleaned them up and plugged them in. Surprisingly one of them worked the other was trash. But still was a nice find in using the t8 night time purple lights now for night time on my cichlid tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I would have taken the tank and filter anyway. Could sell them on craigslist!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

rumor has it to search game stop dumpster for games and consoles.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Really? Never heard that one before


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was going to take the tank. It was in OK shape but a closer look at the tank because I thought of it and went back, it has a vary small crack on the bottom of it. The filter looks to have been used for salt water and was pretty dirty. This stuff must have all sat outside for a few days or weeks but with having no rain here in Wisconsin and exsteam heat it all dried out. I was happy that the light worked. I just picked up a new bulb for it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

supposedly if they get in new inventory and have no space, something gets trashed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...cory...that tank would be really easy to fix...just get a piece of glass about 2-3 inches overlapping the crack and slilicone it over the crack...i have repaired over 100 tanks like this and it really works well...
i would have taken everything...cleaned it up and fixed what needed to be fixed and then decide what to do...keep it or sell it....never turn your back on money..


----------

